
What If Sociologists Had as Much Influence as Economists? - selvan
https://mobile.nytimes.com/2017/03/17/upshot/what-if-sociologists-had-as-much-influence-as-economists.html
======
geezerjay
Dupe:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13902049](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13902049)

------
Sunset
Perish the thought.

